# Thinning hair patches on head!?



## Leeanne

Me and my boyfriend noticed teddys hair on his head is very thin, just as me and my mum where putting him to bed about half hour ago we noticed patches that have got thinner, he doesn't seem to itch them and they don't look sore, just very thin, not bald, just thin. What could this be? It looks like he is going bald :/ he is at the vets Friday for his final jabs but now I can't stop worrying as I googled it and see all sorts of things from mange to allergic reactions to alepecia. He acts completely normal and everything else seems normal 


He is about 11 weeks old


----------



## Leeanne

I just found this picture, a few days old but you can see on the rigt side how it is thinner? He now has a couple patches like this also maybe worse. I can't take a picture right now because he is fast asleep in his crate! Lol











Also I thought I'd add could it be allergies? He does bite his paws/legs alot and recently his eyes have been watering and he also has very thin hair around eyes?


----------



## ladycakes

Frida has this and our vet says it's normal- kind of like Chihuahua pattern baldness? Ask your vet if you're worried, though!


----------



## Star's Mama

Kind of right in front of the ears and above the eyes right? Mine has it on both sides. 

I just noticed that you can see it in this pic on my chi. It's like that right? http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/74424-snuggle-her-new-bed.html


----------



## Evelyn

Ike has very thin hair in the middle of his head, around his eyes and ears.


----------



## Leeanne

Thanks so much for the replies I have had a hectic day! It does look like stars, around the ears  but he also has it starting to happen in patches in the middle :/ ill ask vet on Friday I really hope it's normal, he has only had one testicle drop down  so I really don't want anything else wrong with my baby!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki

Tiki has similar spots on her head near her ears and I'm a bit concerned about it. I plan to talk to the vet about it when I go in too. Let me know what your vet says


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki

Hey, I was wondering what your vet said? If anything?


----------



## Leeanne

The vet said to watch for itching and try switching food? I've just for back from holiday and while I was away was told he itches alot so am changing food and going back to vet In the new year, he has more patches now on his body


----------



## pupluv168

What do you currently feed?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 4bsingreece

Is he blue? Chloe is blue and has the exact same problem. It is common for blues to have thinning and or balding spots. My vet recommended .5 melatonin for Chloe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

here's dexter's hair thinning when he was a pup... (at first i thought it was just him goin thru puppy uglies)








here we was before the thinning was noticeable








and here he is currently...
thinnin on head plus 1/2 of his back









still havent found a proper vet to find out how hes having hairloss. he was tested for mange when he was a pup and it was negative. the last vet said its "probably not alopecia since he's patching not in just 1 spot but various areas"....so who knows why? LOL....he does love to wear clothes  still waitin on results from bloodtest to see if anything in the blood is found to cause this...since he has elevated ALT in his liver/thyroid? just thought i would add this in just in case. have u had the blood tested?


----------



## 4bsingreece

View attachment 8841
Chloe's "stripes" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

and what cute stripes they are!


----------



## Rox and Parks

4bsingreece, my Roxie has that too! I've noticed my friend's chihuahua has that, too. I thought it was normal, but maybe it's hairloss? Shrug. Anyway, I think it's cute.


----------

